# OTA update question



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Im rooted but keep getting ota update notices that my phone is going to shut down in such of such time and update.

At any rate, it shuts down and boots into recovery and bombs out because its a rooted phone, problem is, the phone needs to be manually rebooted because its in recovery, this happens through the night and i miss phone calls cause the phone is "OFF" (sitting in recovery).

How can i get these updates to stop since im rooted, as far as i can see right now i can only defer them but thats a pita!

Thanks for assist


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

same


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

read in another post. just tried freezing sdm.apk in titanium. lets see if it goes away


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the exact same issue. I would rather just take the OTA. I find this very irritating!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to know how to solve this issue before the jellybean OTA eventually comes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

Freeze the SDM.apk app with titanium. Hasn't bugged me since and that was when the OTA first dropped

Sent from a GlaDos Baked Potato


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Removed the related cert for OTA crap under /etc/certs as well as the apk listed already.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Legato said:


> Freeze the SDM.apk app with titanium. Hasn't bugged me since and that was when the OTA first dropped
> 
> Sent from a GlaDos Baked Potato


Done. Seems to work. Once the JB OTA comes how will I be able to install the update. My phone boots into CWM and fails to install the update

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Freezing that file works, does it need froze on each reboot or does titanium do that automatically?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> Freezing that file works, does it need froze on each reboot or does titanium do that automatically?


You should only have to do it once. I used root uninstaller, but I would like to know how to successfully install an OTA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

mystakilla said:


> Im rooted but keep getting ota update notices that my phone is going to shut down in such of such time and update.
> 
> At any rate, it shuts down and boots into recovery and bombs out because its a rooted phone, problem is, the phone needs to be manually rebooted because its in recovery, this happens through the night and i miss phone calls cause the phone is "OFF" (sitting in recovery).
> 
> ...


It's not a bug, it's a feature. Do you really want your phone ringing at night? XD Jk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Once again, how the heck do I get my phone to accept an update?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Once again, how the heck do I get my phone to accept an update?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Why?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why?


I saw a blog post on a newer update coming that improves radio and batter performance, I want to be able to take this update, and the future jelly bean update.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Once again, how the heck do I get my phone to accept an update?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


In order to have an OTA install properly your going to want to be completely stock, otherwise it will fail. So , once the OTA starts rolling out just odin back to a stock/factory image and when you get the OTA notification just accept and your set :good: (make sure to backup whatever you need to before odin'ing)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

myredfast said:


> In order to have an OTA install properly your going to want to be completely stock, otherwise it will fail. So , once the OTA starts rolling out just odin back to a stock/factory image and when you get the OTA notification just accept and your set :good: (make sure to backup whatever you need to before odin'ing)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature. Do you really want your phone ringing at night? XD Jk


No but my job consists of being on call, so i need the phone to ring ring ringy!! LOL


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

mystakilla said:


> No but my job consists of being on call, so i need the phone to ring ring ringy!! LOL


Solution = Get a new job XD jk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

My "why" was short, but in elaboration, going back to stock will also relock your bootloader and you may not get it unlocked again for a while if you take that update that will most likely kill the workarounds that got it unlocked before.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> My "why" was short, but in elaboration, going back to stock will also relock your bootloader and you may not get it unlocked again for a while if you take that update that will most likely kill the workarounds that got it unlocked before.


+1 was just about to post this. Next OTA or JB probably for sure will kill the unlockable bootloader (probably change signatures) so the insecure aboot won't work.

If you are rooted there is no reason to even be waiting for OTAs; especially on this phone. On most Moto phones they are waited on with bated breath because it usually comes with a new kernel and since you can only use factory images for a big part of those phones that can make a big difference.

Here.... eh, not so much. Radio is about the only thing that if you are rooted you want. Anything else beneficial in the OTA can be yanked out within a day by a developer and put into your favorite ROM; and the radios are easily flashable via CWM/TWRP with no wipes needed. Also that HD radio leak is just about perfect so far, especially with the RIL fix on AOSP. I have absolutely 0 data drops in-town now. Hand-off is smooth and quick when it goes from LTE to 3G, have yet to gotten placed in the handoff-from-hell.


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ this.


----------



## thephased (Dec 20, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> Freezing that file works, does it need froze on each reboot or does titanium do that automatically?


Nope. Once you freeze it, you should be good. I've never received an OTA message and I've done reboots, nandroid backups and restores and went back the stock TW rooted rom. Never an issue.

Edit: I didn't realize this question was already answered in an earlier page.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcharleyultra (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe if you have a rooted stock ROM with a custom recovery, you only need to restore the stock recovery to run an OTA update.

Swyped from my SPH-L710


----------



## itzgman (Mar 9, 2012)

i have the same OTA nag here on my rooted s3.
i have also noted my phone is awake 24/7 since i first recieved the nag last week.
thanks for the 'freeze' suggestion - hope it works and i can get back to a sleepy phone that saves battery life


----------

